# keeping tracker advice needed



## patrick43 (19 Jun 2013)

I have described my circumstances in my post ''*Any advice welcome on financial problems - money makeover badly needed''* in Mortgage arrears thread.

can I ask for advise if the bank will take tracker off me or how can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## patrick43 (30 Jul 2013)

Is there any way to keep the tracker when in arrears?


----------

